

Guy got rich using Jet - joosters
http://fusion.net/story/54990/guy-got-rich-using-jet/

======
FroshKiller
Well, that's a really misleading title for your link. The guy hasn't actually
gotten any money yet, and it was by winning a contest run by Jet, not actually
using Jet.

~~~
vxNsr
right but the article title is even worse.

